# Duracell AGM battery reviews



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

About due to replace my original AGM starting battery (off brand). Have had excellent service out of my Odyssey 34M dedicated trolling motor battery and strongly leaning towards another. Best price found is $309 on-line. Hard to argue against 3+ years of trouble-free use, though.

Does anyone have any first-hand reviews on the Duracell 34M AGMs? Made in the US, slightly lighter in weight than the Odyssey and more than $100 cheaper. Want to stay with AGMs for compatibility with my solar charging system.

Weight not really a big deal. Both batteries are located in bow hatch so the skiff balances nicely with me on the platform.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Zika said:


> About due to replace my original AGM starting battery (off brand). Have had excellent service out of my Odyssey 34M dedicated trolling motor battery and strongly leaning towards another. Best price found is $309 on-line. Hard to argue against 3+ years of trouble-free use, though.
> 
> Does anyone have any first-hand reviews on the Duracell 34M AGMs? Made in the US, slightly lighter in weight than the Odyssey and more than $100 cheaper. Want to stay with AGMs for compatibility with my solar charging system.
> 
> ...


I use them almost exclusively in my shop. They are Deka batteries with different branding. I use the Duracell SL34MAGM and two versions of the group 31 (flooded and agm) for most applications. I will occasionally use Odyssey or Northstar models for other applications (weight savings/extra power for same group size, etc.).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I was looking at the Ultra Platinum version.

The CCA rating and Ah are both less than Odyssey. Duracell are slightly taller, too.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Zika said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was looking at the Ultra Platinum version.
> 
> The CCA rating and Ah are both less than Odyssey. Duracell are slightly taller, too.


True, but the cost is way less. I don't find the actual performance to be any different until you get to the larger engines (250+). By the way, three years isn't shit. I have seen 7 out of the model I mentioned. I have several customers with 4+.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The weak 2-year-old AGM was an Intimidator, also made by Deka. 

Went with another Odyssey 34. With an on-line discount the price was not a whole lot more than the Deka brands.


----------

